# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  جديد موقع VISION بتاريخ 29/12/2018

## mohamed73

جديد موقع VISION بتاريخ 29/12/2018        VISION AMIGO 5       VISION AMIGO 4       الجديد في التحديث : 1- تثبيت قنوات b outQ بدون أنترنت 2- اصلاح NET AUDIO  3- اضافات أخرى التحديث :    VISION AMIGO 5    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 VISION AMIGO 4   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## draou

شكرا لك  اخي الكريم

----------


## bamor2002

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## khokom

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuthank you

----------


## عبدالسلام بن

merci biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien

----------


## spock1977

merci mon frere

----------

